# Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??



## big mama (6. September 2006)

Hallo Boardies,

hat jemand von euch in letzter Zeit unter Sundbrücke vom Festland aus geangelt? Wie groß ist die Hängergefahr ?
Mein Göttergatte:l  und ich wollen am WE dort mal unser Glück versuchen und ich möchte meine neue Brandungsrute einweihen#: .
Ich freue mich auf eure Infos!

Eure big mama


----------



## Coasthunter (6. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Hallo Big Mama. 
Wenn Du Deine neuen Brandungsruten unbedingt in Brückennähe einweihen möchtest, solltet ihr euch ein Plätzchen an der Belitzwerft suchen. Da habt ihr schnell tiefes Wasser. Wie die Fänge dort im Moment sind kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. Ansonsten hat man dort Chance auf Platte und Dorsch. Hin und wieder werden dort auch Mefos gefangen. Ihr werdet dort Samstag einen Wind aus NNW haben. Da bieten sich eigentlich ganz andere Möglichkeiten auf Fehmarn an. Vielleicht seit ihr in Westermarkelsdorf besser aufgehoben. 
Wo ihr euch auch hinsetzt, ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß und natürlich Petri Heil. 
Ich selber bin am Wochenende auch auf der Insel, allerdings auf dem Boot.


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Ich würde definitiv an die Beelitzwerft gehen, auch bei dem Wind.

Wir waren letztes Jahr Anfang Oktober auf Fehmarn. Das Wasser war noch sehr warm 8und Wind hatten wir auch kaum). Wir waren auch in WMD oder Gahlendorf aber an der Beelitzwerft haben wir am besten gefangen. Der Wind spielt dort nicht sooo eine grosse Rolle, da man in sehr tiefem Wasser angelt und da eigentlich immer Fisch ist, auch wenn das Wasser an den anderen Stränden noch zu warm ist.

Aber passt auf das Kraut auf


----------



## Palerado (6. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Da fällt mir noch was ein.
Wo geht ihr eigentlich hin wenn die Plätze direkt an der Werft besetzt sind?
Soll ja noch andere gute Stellen geben da.


----------



## Nordlicht (7. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

also selbst vom boot sind die fänger hier derzeit sehr dürftig !
im sund kannst du evtl. auf die eine oder andere platte hofen aber wohl eher nicht auf dorsch.
steck dir am besten eine rute am parkplatz zusammen und mach dann einen probewurf am wasser !
sollte dort zuviel kraut sein (was im sund nicht selten ist) hat mann das ganze geraffel nicht umsonst runtergeschleppt.


auch für Palerado:
sollte an der werft alles besetzt oder zuviel strömung sein könnt ihr euch auch schräg vor den camping "miramar" stellen oder nach wulfen vor den golfplatz fahren.
wie bereits gepostet ist es aber sinnvoller gegen den win zu angeln.


----------



## Forellenhunter (7. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> also selbst vom boot sind die fänger hier derzeit sehr dürftig !


 
Hallo Nordlicht,
das klingt aber nicht so gut. Werde ab Freitag auf der Insel sein, hoffe bis dahin ändert sich das noch.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Nordlicht (7. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Du bist doch Angler...also immer POSITIV DENKEN


----------



## big mama (7. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

danke für eure Infos. An der Belitzwerft haben wir bis jetzt immer nur mit Kraut gekämpft und es waren immer schneidertage. Aber wir sind "echte Angler" und denken postiv  . Also werden wir uns da wohl am Samstag einfinden und die Bratpfanne wird dann hoffendlich etwas zu tun bekommen. Hat man eigendlich tagsüber auch Chancen ein paar Fischlein zu verhaften oder ist das abendliche Angeln erfolgsversprechender?

Bis dann und euch allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Grüße
Big mama


----------



## Nordlicht (7. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

na, ja die theoretische chance auf plattfische ist da, auch wenn sie nicht sehr hoch ist #t 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mich nach dem wochenende eine besseren belehren #h


----------



## Palerado (8. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Im hellen habe ich so gut wie nie was gefangen. Habe da kein wirkliches Glück.

Einmal waren wir allerdings in WMD und mein Kumpel hatte bevor es dunkel wurde 6 schöne Platte im Eimer. Wir anderen haben doof geguckt und alles versucht aber es war nichts zu machen...


----------



## Steinbuttschreck (8. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Hallo zusammen!#h 

Da muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden und einen Schwank aus der Vergangenheit loswerden.

Es war vor etwa 7 Jahren und meine Wenigkeit und ein damals nichtangelnder Kumpel stellten sich siegessicher, aber vollkommen ahnungslos, im Oktober mit drei Ruten an die Beelitzwerft.

Die drei Ruten bestanden aus einer Hechtspinnangel (WG 30-70) sowie 2 Pilkangeln (WG ca. 100 - 200), alle so um die 2,70 m. Mit den montierten Rollen, auf denen eine durchgehende 40er Monofile war, hätte man auch Autos rankurbeln können. Ihr seht, das perfekte Brandungsgerödel.|supergri 

Im Angelgeschäft sagte man uns, dass wir sehr früh an diesem Hot Spot sein sollten, da sonst alle Plätze belegt wären. Als die Dämmerung eintrat, waren wir immer noch alleine und das sollte sich bis zum Ende auch nicht mehr ändern.

Es wurden alle Ruten zusammengebaut, mit Wattis bestückt und schön nach der Reihe in ca. 60 Metern versenkt (mehr war ja nicht drin).

Nach getaner "Arbeit" wollten wir es uns auf den Klappstühlen bequem machen, aber irgendwie zeigten die Schnüre alle so komisch nach rechts. Also die erste Rute aufgenommen und rangekurbelt. Ging sauschwer und am Ende hing ein kapitaler Krautbüschel.

Diesen wollte ich abfummeln, als meine Hand was Zappelndes spürte. Nach der Erstversorgung und "Unterbuchsenwechsels" aufgrund des Megaschrecks stellte ich fest, dass eine etwa 45 cm Kliesche den Wattwurm wollte. Die Rute war keine 3 Minuten im Wasser. An den anderen Ruten hing auch viel Kraut, aber auch jeweils ein Dorsch.

Und so ging es bis 23:00 Uhr weiter. Aber nur noch mit Dorsch, wir kamen echt nicht zum Sitzen. 

So spielte sich der Abend ab:

1. Rute reingeworfen
2. Daneben stehen geblieben
3. Langsam kommt wieder Kraut in die Schnur, zeigt mehr nach rechts
3. Biss
4. Anschlag
5. Ranleiern
6. Releasen oder Versorgen
7. Gefühlte 1,5 Tonnen Kraut abfitteln (Manchmal war so viel Kraut dran, dass ich die Schnur vor dem Wirbel abschnitt und neu anknotete.

Und so ging es munter weiter. Nach 10 Minuten natürlich nur noch mit zwei Ruten, es wäre sonst nicht zu schaffen gewesen.

Oftmals waren beide Haken mit schönen Dorschen besetzt. Es biss so gut, dass wir nur Dorsche mitnahmen, die gut über 45 cm waren. 

Als die Wattis alle waren, sind wir mit etwa 40 kg Dorsch nach Hause gefahren. Nochmal so viel haben wir sicherlich wieder schwimmen lassen. Und an unserem Platz lag ein großer Krauthaufen.

Es war unglaublich.

Was ich damit sagen will?!

1. Ich wollte Euch einfach diese Story erzählen.

2. Es ist schon eine Zeit her und momentan kann ich mir so eine Sternstunde nicht mehr vorstellen, auch nicht vom Kleinboot habe ich sowas mehr erlebt.

3. Der Sund ist sicherlich ein Superplatz, aber oftmals recht überlaufen.

4. Im Sund kann, wie erlebt, ein Haufen Kraut unterwegs sein.
Wir haben aufgrund unserer Naivität dort zu einem Zeitpunkt gefischt, als andere Angler wegen der Krautbedingungen noch nicht mal auf die Idee kamen, im Sund zu fischen. Und hätte an den ersten Rute nicht die Kliesche und die Dorsche gehangen, hätten wir auf jeden Fall einen Ortswechsel gemacht.

Einfach Glück gehabt.

Viele Grüße, Steinbuttschreck!


----------



## Palerado (8. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Wir haben es oftmals so gemacht dass wir uns direkt an der Mauer platziert haben. Dies hat zwar den Nachteil dass man dort nicht ganz so weit rauskommt wie auf der Spitze, dafür ist es aber oft so dass man dort noch angeln kann während man auf der Spitze nur noch Kraut pulen würde.
Das Seegras zieht oft in 50m Entfernung vorbei und wenn dem so ist angelt man einfach bei 40m.
Das langt oftmals um schöne Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Nordlicht (8. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

@ Steinbutt
hmmm, vor sieben jahren also....dann hat sich ja nur 50 % verändert.
die fische sind weg und das kraut ist noch da |uhoh: :q 

@ Palerado
falls die mauer mal "besetzt" ist kannst du evtl auch vor miramar krautfrei angeln.


----------



## Palerado (9. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

In den Buhnen die sich an die Beelitzwerft anschliessen waren wir bisher noch nie sonderlich erfolgreich.
Direkt vorm Campingplatz und weiter nach Wulfen rüber haben wir es noch nie probiert.

Auch Meeschendorf wäre bei Südwind mal eine Alternative.
Nun ja mal schauen was der Oktober so bringt. Wir werden schon irgendwo unsere Fische fangen!


----------



## Agalatze (10. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

setz dich mal direkt an die slipanlage palerado !!!


----------



## Palerado (19. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Wie komme ich denn an die Slipanlage?
Parke ich dann direkt auf (vor) dem Campingplatz und gehe dort durch die Dünen?

Wenn ja, von dirt aus nach links?


----------



## Palerado (26. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Ich mache das ja ungerne aber kann mir bitte wer verraten wie ich zu der Slipanlage der Bootsvermietung komme?
Also wo genau parke ich und wolang muss ich dann laufen?


Gibt es schon positivere Meldungen von der Insel?


----------



## SaschokT (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Hallo an Alle,

hat jemand in letzter Zeit unter der Brücke versucht zu angeln? Wollte am WE dorthin, um mein Glück zu versuchen. Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Grüße
Alex


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

vom Festland?


----------



## SaschokT (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Ja, ich wollte im Bereich um die Werft vom Ufer aus probieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Das wird eine harte Arbeit, Mefo& co stehen breit, das Kraut auch.


----------



## SaschokT (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Fänge unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke ??*

Und wie sieht es mit Dorsch bzw Platte aus?


----------

